# Activ-Flora



## Daniel12490 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Has anyone ever used Activ-Flora for their substrate and had success with it? I noticed they have a substrate called "Lake Gems" but appears to be gravel so I am not sure how they loaded the substrate up with fertilizer and nutrients. Ascetically it looks really nice but is this used more as a cap or stand alone substrate. The link is posted below.

Aquarium Planted Substrate ? Activ-Flora ? Nature's Ocean®


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah do a google search there is a huge post on it that someone did. I have it in a shrimp tank.

Bump: I would find it but tuff on a phone

Bump: I would find it but tuff on a phone


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

I have the Activ-Flora Black in my tanks. It is very uniform. The consistency is more like sand or fine gravel. It does not cause a dust cloud if disturbed and the plants stay anchored well. I have heard that the other kinds are more like gravel.


----------



## Daniel12490 (Jul 30, 2014)

Have you gotten great plant growth from it? I have eco-complete and my Amazon sword seems to have stalled in growth and my dwarf sag hasn't sent out runners since I planted them a few months back.


----------



## Bobbybills (Nov 30, 2015)

i mixed Activ Flora with three other black substrates and it is by far the blackest and glossy, almost like crushed black glass. When I first got it, I tried to look under a magnifying glass to see the difference between that and Eco Complete, Flora Max and Flourite. It looked sharper than the flourite black which is probably the closest substrate. I called the company because the analysis is identical to flourite.

Elemental Analysis

Aluminum ..................10210
Magnesium .............. 2281 
Barium ..........................124
Manganese .....................64
Calcium..........................195
Sodium.........................223
Cobalt...............................6
Nickel............................12
Chromium........................13
Vanadium.......................15
Copper ............................17
Zinc...............................29
Iron.............................18500
Potassium .................. 2195

I remember the sales person saying that they treat it with some form of well water to get the bacteria in there.

Between the four, I liked the Flora Max the best because the grain size appeared smaller than the Eco Complete and was less expensive.


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

My plants grow well in it. I do have root tabs under the root feeders and also dose liquid ferts.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/29-substrate/526105-substrate-holy-grail.html
found it for ya


----------

